# Hehehe



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Found this on the web will looking for some MySQL help. LOL. God (okay I'm reaching) but it is funny if you don't take it serious.

http://www.churchsigngenerator.com


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

How's this


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Haha. That rocks Dennis!! I need a laugh. Rewriting my site is driving me up a wall and that made me roll. :lol:


----------

